# Blasccrafter / Dun Morogh



## TomHB (31. August 2006)

Leider wird beim Starten die Fehlermeldung gezeigt das keine Datenbank für Dun Morogh gefunden werden kann - daher is dann auch niemand mit Rezepten zufinden.

Könnt Ihr helfen?


----------



## Gast (2. September 2006)

Ich bekomm zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber trozdem findet er keine Leute die was Bauen können.


----------



## Jägicorr (3. September 2006)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem auf Tearer.

Kann ja so gesehen nich am User liegen, da man nix weiter einstellen kann...oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Roran (4. September 2006)

hmmmm.
Finde ich komisch,
da bei mir im Crafter selbst ich selber mit meinem Beruf zu finden bin und das was ich herstellen kann.

Aber könnte es sein, das ihr im BLASC Eure Berufe nicht anzeigen lasst ?


Ausschnitt der Info zu BLASCrafter


> Damit ihr immer die neuesten Daten gelistet bekommt, nutzt der BLASCrafter unsere umfangreiche Profildatenbank. Durch die Nutzung des BLASC-Clienten bestimmt ihr wie aktuell und umfangreich diese Datenbank ist. *Schaltet dazu im Clienten einfach den Rezeptupload für eure Charaktere frei*.


----------



## blasc-crafter (4. September 2006)

warum wird der immer als "veraltetes addon" bei den addons dargestellt ?????????????

blasc-client ist auf dem neuesten stand ???????

greetz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Oxrath* (Gast) (4. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> hmmmm.
> Finde ich komisch,
> da bei mir im Crafter selbst ich selber mit meinem Beruf zu finden bin und das was ich herstellen kann.
> 
> Aber könnte es sein, das ihr im BLASC Eure Berufe nicht anzeigen lasst ?



Doch habe ich aktiviert, habe dasselbe Problem: keine Crafter werden angezeigt (Kult der Verdammten).


----------



## Crowley (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mal bitte folgendes Überprüfen:

- Sind die entsprechenden Server in den BLASC-Einstellungen ausgewählt?
- Habt ihr eventuell das WoW zwischenzeitlich nochmal beendet und neu gestartet[1]
- Findet sich in der Datei "Interface/AddOns/BLASCrafter/BLASCrafterData.lua" eine Zeile in der Art (entsprechend für Euren Server:
	
	



```
BLASCCrafter["Dun Morogh"] = {
```


[1] Der Client lädt die Crafter-Daten immer (bzw. 1x täglich) zum Start von WoW. Wenn man dann recht schnell einloggt kann es passieren, dass noch nicht alle Daten geladen wurden.


----------



## Gast (4. September 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> - Findet sich in der Datei "Interface/AddOns/BLASCrafter/BLASCrafterData.lua" eine Zeile in der Art (entsprechend für Euren Server:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, solch eine Datei befindet sich nicht in dem Verzeichnis. Alle anderen Einstellungen habe ich überprüft, die sind korrekt.


----------



## Xûl (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

selbes Problem bei mir auf Kargath. Server ist markiert etc., aber eine entsprechende Datei findet sich trotz re-install nicht im Verzeichnis :-(


----------



## Regnor (5. September 2006)

Xûl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> selbes Problem bei mir auf Kargath. Server ist markiert etc., aber eine entsprechende Datei findet sich trotz re-install nicht im Verzeichnis :-(



Servus, welche Server hast du denn alles markiert? Ich werde versuchen das hier mal nachzuvollziehen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## *Oxrath* (Gast) (5. September 2006)

Also ich habe zumindest nur "Kult der Verdammten" behakt (andere sind auch gar nicht in der Liste drin). Charname ist "Oxrath". Wie sollte besagte Datei aussehen? Ist sie kurz genug, dass du sie hier posten könntest?


----------



## Xûl (5. September 2006)

Hallo Regnor,

lediglich den Server Kargath. bin nicht auf weiteren realms aktiv.


----------



## Jägicorr (5. September 2006)

Hab nu auch mal neu Installiert, haben auch Haken drinn auch meine Rezepte sind aktiviert...ABER..nur meine Erste Hilde Rezepte werden angezeigt...nicht meine Berufe..und...er sagt immer noch das keine Datenbank vorhanden ist (Tearer).

Das komische dabei, ein Gildenkollege hat auch den Crafter, die gleichen Einstellungen wie ich und bei ihm gehts....kann den Fehler nu nich wirklich finden...

EDIT:
Meine Rezepte werden nun richtig angezeigt^^


----------



## Gast (8. September 2006)

Hallo, 

bei Forscherliga findet er auch keine datenbank, hmm

und nu?


----------



## Gast (9. September 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Prob wie meine Vor-Poster: Blasc-Neueste Version installiert, in den Addons bei WOW ist es auch akitviert. 

Es wurde nach der installation eine Übertragung vorgenommen, dennoch erscheint mein Char nicht in der Datenbank. Wenn ich dann einen manuellen Upoad mache, erscheint die Meldung: Wurde keine Änderung vorgenommen, das sich seit dem letzten Mal nichts geändert hat.

Die installation war gestern, also müsste eigentlich meine Daten schon in die Datenbank aufgenommen sein....


Mein Server: Dun Morogh


----------



## Whitecat (9. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Prob wie meine Vor-Poster: Blasc-Neueste Version installiert, in den Addons bei WOW ist es auch akitviert.
> 
> Es wurde nach der installation eine Übertragung vorgenommen, dennoch erscheint mein Char nicht in der Datenbank. Wenn ich dann einen manuellen Upoad mache, erscheint die Meldung: Wurde keine Änderung vorgenommen, das sich seit dem letzten Mal nichts geändert hat.
> 
> ...



Der Poster von vorhin war ich...whitecat. WAR ANGEMELDET DENNOCH WIR DNUR GAST ANGEZIGT...


----------



## Jägicorr (10. September 2006)

Hat jemand vielleicht ne neue Idee warum das nich so tut wie es soll??


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

Whitecat schrieb:


> Der Poster von vorhin war ich...whitecat. WAR ANGEMELDET DENNOCH WIR DNUR GAST ANGEZIGT...



Hallo Whitecat, dein Char ist nicht zufälligerweise dieser hier http://www.buffed.de/?c=477084 ?

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Gast (11. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo Whitecat, dein Char ist nicht zufälligerweise dieser hier http://www.buffed.de/?c=477084 ?
> 
> Gruß Regnor



Zum Glück nicht....

Gruss
whitecat


----------

